# Diamond back



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Almost stepped on this guy on my way to the stand to hunt


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If I seen that snake by my hunting stand, he could not only have that, he could have the whole state. I'm here to tell you I would be leaving something behind that would be too slippery for him to slither in. There are just some things Mother Nature could have forgotten.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you save the skin.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It cut a big hole in his side


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It would still make a righteous hat band if you'd have skinned both halves and after drying patched them together with some black nylon light cloth as a backing using contact cement as a stickum...pretty snake. I wonder how it would do to wrap a slingshot handle in a wet snake skin using white glue as stickum, and let it dry to tightly shrink-form around it, then urethane dip it four or five times to plasticize it or rub it down liberably with 30 minute clear epoxy four times also to plasticize it?

How far has man really evolved if we still use animal parts as adornments?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am death on Moccasins and Copperheads 'cause they are mean, sneaky SOB's. If a rattler lets me know he is there and gives us a mutual avoidance space, I am kind of live and let live. Anything that eats rats is usually okay by me, but sometimes you got no choice.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

If he hadn't have been almost right at my stand and I didn't have to walk out at night I would have let him be but it was either kill him now or wait till dark and hope he isn't laying in the trail when I walk out


----------

